# South Central CT



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I can offer limited plowing help. I Have one Chevy 1985 K-20 plow truck with 7.5 Fisher than can help out locally only (someone stole my spare tire). No sander. Also have 2003 Chevy 2500HD, but no plow yet.

I can also provide emergency assistance if you're stuck, stranded, out of gas, lost, etc. along I-95 corridor between Branford and Old Lyme, CT (we're at Exit 65 - Westbrook)


----------

